# Stacking sarms with test?



## Zxrs5681 (Apr 30, 2018)

Currently cruising on 200mg/ week test cyp, .25mg adex EOD and was thinking of Trying out sarms. I have a bottle that contains 50mg arimistane, 50mg 5a hydroxy laxogenin, 20mg ostrine, and 10mg lgd 4033 per serving. Would this be ok to run with the test?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2018)

You honestly think you got legit sarms...??

If you do, id wait til post pct...............Let the tes do its work for now.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 30, 2018)

I wouldn't bother with the sugar pills


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 30, 2018)

Test only...


----------



## DF (Apr 30, 2018)

.25 mg of adex eod on 200mg of test? :32 (6):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2018)

That's like taking a baby aspirin after shooting oxy


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Apr 30, 2018)

DF said:


> .25 mg of adex eod on 200mg of test? :32 (6):



Yea. I stopped completely when I started my cruise but my e2 was up to 65 2 weeks ago. I'm getting bloods done in 2 more weeks to see where its at.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> Yea. I stopped completely when I started my cruise but my e2 was up to 65 2 weeks ago. I'm getting bloods done in 2 more weeks to see where its at.



Good for you for staying on top of Blood work man. That's a key piece a lot of us miss. 

What were you hoping to see from the SARMS and what do you actually know about how they work?


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 30, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> Currently cruising on 200mg/ week test cyp, .25mg adex EOD and was thinking of Trying out sarms. I have a bottle that contains 50mg arimistane, 50mg 5a hydroxy laxogenin, 20mg ostrine, and 10mg lgd 4033 per serving. Would this be ok to run with the test?



I would double or triple your sarms
dosage that way you can get rid of the junk faster and not feel bad for throwing it in the trash cause that’s where it belongs


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 1, 2018)

DF said:


> .25 mg of adex eod on 200mg of test? :32 (6):



Sounds like an estradiol crash in the making.  Been there, done that, and it was hormone hell!  

I can get by with .25 to .5 mg per week at that level.  Hell, at 400 mg of testosterone per week, I can get by with 1 mg of adex per week.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 1, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Sounds like an estradiol crash in the making.  Been there, done that, and it was hormone hell!
> 
> I can get by with .25 to .5 mg per week at that level.  Hell, at 400 mg of testosterone per week, I can get by with 1 mg of adex per week.



Everyone is different dude, a lot of people don’t need a AI some need a good amount so your Statetmemt isn’t the best


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 2, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Everyone is different dude, a lot of people don’t need a AI some need a good amount so your Statetmemt isn’t the best



So true...  The doctor that caused my estradiol crash told me that some patients required 1 mg of adex per day on a TRT dosage.  Granted, I have a hard time believing that, but that is what he told me he prescribed for them.  1 mg of adex per week on a TRT mix of 100 mg Sustanon and 160 mg enanthate administered every 14 days caused my estradiol level to hit 6.8 on the sensitive method.  I ALMOST stopped TRT all together until I decided to find another doctor instead.

As for SARMS, I'd rather spend the money on extra cyp, deca, EQ, or tren...


----------



## Bloodmanor (May 2, 2018)

Never seen sarms that combines different compounds. And like stated they are pretty good at shutting you down and that’s about it. They give minimal and I mean minimal gains if any.


----------



## Zxrs5681 (May 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good for you for staying on top of Blood work man. That's a key piece a lot of us miss.
> 
> What were you hoping to see from the SARMS and what do you actually know about how they work?





notsoswoleCPA said:


> So true...  The doctor that caused my estradiol crash told me that some patients required 1 mg of adex per day on a TRT dosage.  Granted, I have a hard time believing that, but that is what he told me he prescribed for them.  1 mg of adex per week on a TRT mix of 100 mg Sustanon and 160 mg enanthate administered every 14 days caused my estradiol level to hit 6.8 on the sensitive method.  I ALMOST stopped TRT all together until I decided to find another doctor instead.
> 
> As for SARMS, I'd rather spend the money on extra cyp, deca, EQ, or tren...


i am looking to add more lean mass, was thinking sarms would be a safer way to start.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 23, 2018)

Test it out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> Test it out.



Test out Deez nuts shill


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> i am looking to add more lean mass, was thinking sarms would be a safer way to start.



They are not safer.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 23, 2018)

I like ostarine but running it over 16 weeks and you will start to have elevated liver enzymes or at least I did.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 25, 2018)

What's wrong with u bro? I think u really need to have sex or at least jerk off on regular basis. U r too nervous...


----------



## Viduus (Jul 25, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> What's wrong with u bro? I think u really need to have sex or at least jerk off on regular basis. U r too nervous...



I remember the last time I went to the ER and the doc just told be to jerk it. Health is overrated.


----------

